
Show HN: First startup – A matching game based on your interests and location - GAMEOFCHAT
HN is the best for honest feedback, help me improve my product!<p>It&#x27;s not failure, it&#x27;s only feedback, thanks hackers.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gameofchat.com
======
wheelerwj
While the idea might be interesting to some, you need a lot of work on
messaging and UI.

personally I won't ever use it because fuck real time video if I don't even
know you. Even though some people are into it, I definitely prefer the flow of
text messaging for online interactions.

-That being said (I'm not your target audience, so what?) you should definitely remove the 0 users online, bit. drop that until you have consistently at least 1000+ people online at any given time.

-The colors have to go,

-the "have fun... redirecting you" has to go (surprisingly that was pretty creepy),

-facebook only sign in, meh whatever. I won't use it if its facebook only but again, you shouldn't care about that.

-no ssl? and you want my personal info? fix that asap.

-your call to action is the same color as the rest of your page, you barely see it.

-I have NO idea wtf is happening at 19h-23h eastern time.

-and finally, ditch the WSOP bracelet, why would that be relevant to a dating site?

Go look at tinder, match, eharmony and any other site's home page and see what
they are doing. Look at their call to actions, look at what they do to draw
you in, etc. And of course, good luck!

------
k-mcgrady
Remove the 'online users: n' feature. It says '0' and if it says that, I have
no interest in using the product as there is no one else there to chat with.
i.e. you have the chicken and the egg problem and you're advertising that
making it worse.

------
nthState
I clicked chat now and it said login with Facebook...that's when I decided to
nope out. It also feels like it has conflicting purpose: to make new friends,
and for dating. I understand these aren't mutually exclusive.

Anyway, just my $0.02

------
welpwelp
The design is throwing me off a little. It looks like a 2005 website trying to
look like 2016.

Just my personal opinion of course, but these seem more modern for example.
They're also built with Bootstrap. [https://colorlib.com/wp/best-bootstrap-
wordpress-themes/](https://colorlib.com/wp/best-bootstrap-wordpress-themes/)

[http://dribbble.com](http://dribbble.com) also has some nice examples.

Good job though, keep it going!

------
dest
Based only on the landing page: you need people for your service to work, but
at the beginning you don't have any, of course. Your launch may be difficult.
To create a first community, my 2 cents advice is that you should focus on a
more precise type of users (precise in location and in interests) so that you
can bootstrap progressively.

And what says it's not going to be a "chatroulette" with people showing their
genitals?

------
Max840
I think since it's a chat with strangers it should be more aimed toward
anonymity and not require to login with Facebook.

------
lmcnish14
It would be nice if there was information about what is allowed, what isn't,
how you'll handle inappropriate or abusive situations, etc.

------
dewey
From reading the landing page I don't really get how it works, is it like
Tinder but with videos? If I open the app will it start broadcasting? Is it
just with pre-recorded videos instead of pictures?

So you can't really do it anywhere casually like swiping through Tinder
because you need to be somewhere where you'll be able to talk?

------
lmcnish14
The video isn't working when I try to view it so without it, there's not
enough messaging and information to help me understand exactly what I should
expect out of your product. Is it a dating site? It is a chat roulette knock
off? I don't really know.

------
donovanm
I think it would be good to display immediately what the purpose of the site
is. I have to scroll down to even be able to figure out that it is about
chatting/meeting people.

------
panjaro
Get a good designer !

------
malydok
I'm honestly getting triggered by the same, generic, upbeat music in every new
product video. Is there research showing it attracts more users?

------
AbenezerMamo
"Chat Now" should be your only CTA

~~~
aurasaad
Second that!

